# ruf - amber bottle



## bubbas dad (Jun 3, 2007)

i picked up this really great bottle yesterday but i can't find anything on it. it is a dark amber color and textured all over like a tree, even the bottom. the only embossing is the name "ruf - amber" on the shoulder, then "trade mark" under that and "registered us pat office" under that. that and an L inside a sideways oval are the only embossing on it. i think it's a root bear or soda but i'm not 100% sure. i guess with a amber in the name it could be a beer. any help will greatly appreciated.


----------



## towhead (Jun 4, 2007)

Searching through Yahoo, I find reference to a 1950's Root Beer Bottle....

 -Julie


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks towhead. i searched but didn't find anything relevent. do you by chance have a link to what you found?


----------



## woody (Jun 4, 2007)

Here;s the link I found on Yahoo, John.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ruf-Amber-Root-Beer-circa-1950s_W0QQitemZ250118993598QQihZ015QQcategoryZ13915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks woody. i looked for any current auctions but had not checked completed ones.


----------



## towhead (Jun 4, 2007)

All the reference I found was only on Auction Sites with no other info.  Sorry!

 -Julie


----------



## Denise (Mar 8, 2019)

*Ruf Amber*



bubbas dad said:


> thanks towhead. i searched but didn't find anything relevent. do you by chance have a link to what you found?



Hi, I just pulled one out of my storage. looking for info too. there is a small triangle on the bottom in back also that might help to identify it. denise


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 8, 2019)

Found an ad for ruf amber ginger ale, maybe they had a root beer too!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 8, 2019)

Probably is a ginger ale bottle based off of that ad.  Might have been a stronger flavoured one, since the heavily embossed amber sodas I've  seen have tended to be ginger beers.


----------



## Beshires1 (Mar 27, 2019)

I found this on the Ruff Beer Co. Quincy Illinois .   
https://brookstonbeerbulletin.com/historic-beer-birthday-caspar-ruff/


----------

